# How to upload a video



## DJ Maddog (24/1/18)

Hey guys

I wanted to upload a video but I get an error message will try and post a screenshot afterwards just wanted to know how.

Thanks in advance


----------



## DJ Maddog (24/1/18)

Heres the screen shot


----------



## KZOR (24/1/18)

DJ Maddog said:


> I wanted to upload a video


Upload the video to a website like Vimeo and then post the link, which they will give you, here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DJ Maddog (24/1/18)

KZOR said:


> Upload the video to a website like Vimeo and then post the link, which they will give you, here.


Awesome thanks so much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (25/1/18)

DJ Maddog said:


> Heres the screen shot
> View attachment 119940



@DJ Maddog One of the Admin guys also told me to upload to You Tube then post the link in the ecigssa thread.


----------



## DJ Maddog (25/1/18)

Hooked said:


> @DJ Maddog One of the Admin guys also told me to upload to You Tube then post the link in the ecigssa thread.


Thanks boet
I thought it was this stupid phone of mine giving me crap again hahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (25/1/18)

DJ Maddog said:


> Thanks boet
> I thought it was this stupid phone of mine giving me crap again hahaha



@DJ Maddog Last time I looked I was a sus, not a boet

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DJ Maddog (27/1/18)

Hooked said:


> @DJ Maddog Last time I looked I was a sus, not a boet


Oh shit my bad truly sorry hahahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------

